# Buying products in Glasgow?



## cherokee1111

Keep reading about new products/great products and ones I want to try but I'd like to be able to go to a shop and buy them rather than wait for days if not weeks when buying online- anyone know such a place in Glasgow or surrounding area and not Halfrauds?


----------



## Dougster

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/

CHEMICAL GUYS UK LTD T/A CARWASHNWAX
Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate
Cambuslang
G72 7TN
07515521590


----------



## Alan W

Carwashnwax in Cambuslang, G72 7TN.

'pm' david g or see HERE.

Alan W

EDIT: Not quick enough! :lol:


----------



## chisai

As above and also Anchem in Renfrew. Meadowside St, PA4 8SR


----------



## ross-1888

dont forget you have cww as said above.

you also have your local autosmart, neilsen, autoglym reps who cover these areas as well


----------



## David

anchem, what do they supply? is anchem a brand or a company name?


----------



## chisai

David said:


> anchem, what do they supply? is anchem a brand or a company name?


www.anchemchemicals.co.uk Known for the 'angel' branded products...www.angelwax.co.uk


----------



## robtech

chisai said:


> www.anchemchemicals.co.uk Known for the 'angel' branded products...www.angelwax.co.uk


annoyingly they dont answer emails so they lost my business.not good not good at all


----------



## Spoony

robtech said:


> annoyingly they dont answer emails so they lost my business.not good not good at all


Strange, as they answered my emails fairly sharply last time I contacted them.


----------



## chisai

robtech said:


> annoyingly they dont answer emails so they lost my business.not good not good at all


That's a shame. Although I know they have been having issues with the link from their site. I'll let John know. You should have given them a call.


----------



## robtech

its often with these small companies they aint got a clue about emails and there online activity,eg they set up an email address plus website but never check.very annoying but this is 90% of the time with most garages traders small companies.jings its the year 2011 i wish more companies would wise up that online is the way to go


----------



## Dohnut

I agree, don't expect them to sit around waiting on emails coming in, but have something that alerts you to an email, and remember that every email is potential £

I'd love to be in a position to start a business and I know things that annoy me, so would always try


----------



## JJ_

Thread Resurrection : 

Mitchell and King are moving to new premises in Paisley, Scotland. Stay tuned! 

We have big plans for a technical area so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Monstershine is in Glasgow too.


----------

